# Who on here is from Arkansas ?



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love to get to know others in my state. May be nice to swap chickens or even vegetable & flower seeds (I am getting into heirloom seeds, heirlooms are seeds not altered by man and that you can collect and plant over and over again) 
I live in central Arkansas.
Would be nice to know about your interests and hobbies out side of chickens too if you want to share. 
I'll go first~
I love art(I draw & paint)and crafts. 
I am currently stepping out in jewelry making mainly earrings and necklaces and a bracelet now and then. (I am not a jeweler though)
I love birds and have a lovebird, parakeet, cordon bleu finch, society finch and a button quail along with some chicks I am currently raising. 
I also crochet simple stuff and am wanting to learn to knit. 
The next garden project I'd like to do beyond the vegetable garden I am doing this year is a moon garden. 
For those who haven't ever heard of that it is a garden that has beautiful fragrant flowers that bloom at night and or plants and flowers that the foliage or flowers show well and look pretty in the moon light. Silvery foliage, white and green variegated leaves and white or light colored flowers are great for moon gardens. 
I like to drink my coffee or tea out side at night and enjoy the stars and moon light so I would simply love a moon garden. 
I also love taking pictures and have thought about getting into photography. 
Looking forward to meeting others from my state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I know there is at least one other member there according to the members map. 
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208641837712679712555.0004e3d6d782dd6599d99


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you LittleWings


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

